# Cabela's bighorn fly combo



## Dangyankee

Thinking about buying this combo in the 8' 4wt. Anybody use it? https://www.cabelas.com/product/fis...5571980/cabelas-bighorn-fly-combo/2665710.uts

Thanks.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Looks like a good combo for a good price. I've bought several Cabela's branded rods over the years, and they've always been good quality.


----------



## salmotrutta17

If you're just getting into fly fishing, it's ok.  I have owned cheap fly rods and nice fly rods.  My experience is you get what you pay for most of the time.  

There is a point if diminishing returns, but it's not at $100 for a combo package like that.


----------



## Caddisfly01

I am sure that combo will work out just fine for you..Cabelas is a top notch company that sells quality equipment, with great customer service..Back in the day when they sold rod building supplies ( Tackle Craft - offering blanks, guides, handles etc.) I built many rods for myself, and customers that were excellent quality at an affordable price..You won't regret ordering this outfit...Keep us posted on your decision..


----------



## whitetailfreak

My experience with Cabelas rods has been excellent. I've abused a 3 wt Cabela's Three Forks. It takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'.


----------



## NCHillbilly

salmotrutta17 said:


> If you're just getting into fly fishing, it's ok.  I have owned cheap fly rods and nice fly rods.  My experience is you get what you pay for most of the time.
> 
> There is a point if diminishing returns, but it's not at $100 for a combo package like that.


Snobbery doesn't catch fish. I have fished and caught thousands of trout with an Eagle Claw glass fly rod I bought for $15 at the Army store when I was just starting out forty years ago. I've fished Orvis, Sage, St. Croix, custom bamboo, and a few more those high dollar rods. None of them caught me any more fish. My go-to trout rod for the last 20+ years has been a cheap Redington combo that I bought back in the mid-90s. It still catches fish just fine, if I do my part.

I honestly can't really tell much difference between a hundred dollar rod and a thousand dollar one, except the thousand dollar one is usally lighter, much more likely to break, and has more snob factor. Every Cabelas rod I have fished has been the real deal.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I have that combo in a 9' 6 wt and it is just fine.   Thought about ordering that very rod you are talking about as I have another cabelas' 5 wt also.


----------



## Dangyankee

Thanks for the help guys. I myself have orvis and Redington fly rods/reels. I'm more looking for something for a abuddy of mine to mess around with. I also saw this on their site. https://www.cabelas.com/product/CAB...QuksPSgCI839ajG1GMRoCUo8QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Seems alot nicer for a little bit more?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dangyankee said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I myself have orvis and Redington fly rods/reels. I'm more looking for something for a abuddy of mine to mess around with. I also saw this on their site. https://www.cabelas.com/product/CAB...QuksPSgCI839ajG1GMRoCUo8QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Seems alot nicer for a little bit more?


You won't go wrong with anything that says Cabelas on it.


----------



## Dangyankee

Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## Caddisfly01

NCHillbilly said:


> You won't go wrong with anything that says Cabelas on it.



+2..NC pretty much sums it up..Keep us posted when you make a decision..


----------



## salmotrutta17

NCHillbilly said:


> Snobbery doesn't catch fish. I have fished and caught thousands of trout with an Eagle Claw glass fly rod I bought for $15 at the Army store when I was just starting out forty years ago. I've fished Orvis, Sage, St. Croix, custom bamboo, and a few more those high dollar rods. None of them caught me any more fish. My go-to trout rod for the last 20+ years has been a cheap Redington combo that I bought back in the mid-90s. It still catches fish just fine, if I do my part.
> 
> I honestly can't really tell much difference between a hundred dollar rod and a thousand dollar one, except the thousand dollar one is usally lighter, much more likely to break, and has more snob factor. Every Cabelas rod I have fished has been the real deal.



Nothing to do with snobbery, everything to do with wanting quality.  Can’t tell the difference between a quality rod a reel and junker?  Lol.  Whatever you say...”more likely to break...” sorry, but that says more about the user than the rod man.  

You can’t tell the difference between a slow glass or bamboo rod and faster graphite rod?  You mean to tell me you can’t feel the difference in how they load?


----------



## salmotrutta17

NCHillbilly said:


> You won't go wrong with anything that says Cabelas on it.



‘Cept it’s Bass Pro now...carry on.


----------



## Dangyankee

Caddisfly01 said:


> +2..NC pretty much sums it up..Keep us posted when you make a decision..


Will do!


----------



## whitetailfreak

Nothing wrong with expensive gear if you can afford it. I personally have never spent over $130 or so on a fly rod, don't own fancy expensive waders and boots, never wore a fly vest in my life, carry an old wore out Artic Creel around my neck that usually has a limit stuffed down inside it, carry a small fly box that'll  fit in my pocket, and all that makes me happy as a clam. Fly fishing can be as simple or as complex as one wants to make it, but you don't have to look like Little Lord Fauntleroy walking down the creek to catch fish.


----------



## Buckman18

whitetailfreak said:


> Nothing wrong with expensive gear if you can afford it. I personally have never spent over $130 or so on a fly rod, don't own fancy expensive waders and boots, never wore a fly vest in my life, carry an old wore out Artic Creel around my neck that usually has a limit stuffed down inside it, carry a small fly box that'll  fit in my pocket, and all that makes me happy as a clam. Fly fishing can be as simple or as complex as one wants to make it, but you don't have to look like Little Lord Fauntleroy walking down the creek to catch fish.



That’s funny! And 100% correct.

I bought an Orvis once. It came with a free box of granola bars and a goofy hat with a long bill. I drive a chevy truck and it cramped my style. Sold it to a guy who drove a Subaru.


----------



## Buckman18

NCHillbilly said:


> You won't go wrong with anything that says Cabelas on it.


I hope this continues. I’m a bit iffy since the BP merger...


----------



## NCHillbilly

salmotrutta17 said:


> Nothing to do with snobbery, everything to do with wanting quality.  Can’t tell the difference between a quality rod a reel and junker?  Lol.  Whatever you say...”more likely to break...” sorry, but that says more about the user than the rod man.
> 
> You can’t tell the difference between a slow glass or bamboo rod and faster graphite rod?  You mean to tell me you can’t feel the difference in how they load?


Of course I can tell the difference in loading between a boo or glass rod and a fast graphite rod. I'm not talking about that. What I'm talking about is there really isn't a lot of difference in a $100 fast graphite rod and a $700 fast graphite rod besides the prestige name on the blank. Sure, there will be a little difference, but certainly not $600 worth. I have a $130 TFO that fishes and casts just as sweet to me as my buddy's $750 Sage, for example. You hit the price point of fishable quality long before you hit the price point of prestige.

Some folks won't do anything unless they have the absolute best equipment that money can buy, and think anything less is unusable junk and look down on those who don't feel the same way: $1000 fly rod with a $500 reel to catch 7" wild trout, $2000 custom rifle with a $1000 scope to shoot deer at 75 yards in Georgia, $250 sling fishing pack, $600 wading boots, etc.

The rest of us just keep catching fish and killing deer just fine with regular equipment. I don't need a Ferrari or a Rolls Royce to get me to work, and I don't need a $750 fly rod to catch a trout. Your mileage may vary.

The part in red, both ways: Yep. A good rod user doesn't need the best rod to catch fish. 

As for breakage, just going by how many times I've seen folks pop top-dollar rods, but not so much lower-end ones. At least the top-dollar ones usually have a good warranty behind them.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Buckman18 said:


> I hope this continues. I’m a bit iffy since the BP merger...


Me too. I hope they keep up their quality and don't sink to BPS standards.


----------



## Nicodemus

I have a Cabela`s Three Forks 3 wt with a 7 1/2 foot rod that I love. Also have a Cabela`s Wind River 5 wt with a 9 foot rod that I`m very fond of too. 

They both serve me well.


----------



## salmotrutta17

There is a big difference in consistency between the cheaper rods and the higher quality rods.  That was a big complaint with the TFO rods at first.  Moonshine and some of the others have gotten that rap due to looser standards in their blanks.  

You're right, catching fish falls on the shoulders of the fisherman, but when you need a rod and reel to catch bigger fish the junkers are not what you want.  

You might not need a Ferrari, but you don't walk to work either.  Bet if you did you'd want the nicest boots you could afford. 

My recommendation would be a Fenwick Aetos 5wt or an Orvis Clearwater rod. You can get a combo from Orvis as well.  Both of these have won industry awards and will serve you well.  Spend $300 and get a much better set up than that Cabelas thing.


----------



## Buckman18

Nicodemus said:


> I have a Cabela`s Three Forks 3 wt with a 7 1/2 foot rod that I love. Also have a Cabela`s Wind River 5 wt with a 9 foot rod that I`m very fond of too.
> 
> They both serve me well.



Sounds like you need to bring the 3 wt up and catch some specks. And bow hunt for bears later in the afternoon.


----------



## NCHillbilly

salmotrutta17 said:


> There is a big difference in consistency between the cheaper rods and the higher quality rods.  That was a big complaint with the TFO rods at first.  Moonshine and some of the others have gotten that rap due to looser standards in their blanks.
> 
> You're right, catching fish falls on the shoulders of the fisherman, but when you need a rod and reel to catch bigger fish the junkers are not what you want.
> 
> You might not need a Ferrari, but you don't walk to work either.  Bet if you did you'd want the nicest boots you could afford.
> 
> My recommendation would be a Fenwick Aetos 5wt or an Orvis Clearwater rod. You can get a combo from Orvis as well.  Both of these have won industry awards and will serve you well.  Spend $300 and get a much better set up than that Cabelas thing.


To each their own. I have no complaints with the TFO or Cabela's "things," as you call them. The vast majority of people who own and use them don't, either.

I don't know what you call "bigger fish," but I have caught plenty of trout over 20" on those "junkers" and "things," and haven't noticed that there was any problem?


----------



## salmotrutta17

NCHillbilly said:


> To each their own. I have no complaints with the TFO or Cabela's "things," as you call them. The vast majority of people who own and use them don't, either.
> 
> I don't know what you call "bigger fish," but I have caught plenty of trout over 20" on those "junkers" and "things," and haven't noticed that there was any problem?




Whatever you say...If anyone wondered where the most interesting man in the world went, look no further.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Really? I don't know what your bug is, besides you seem to be annoyed when I suggest to someone starting fly fishing that they don't need to go spend a ton of money and become Orvis Ad Man to catch a fish? Trout have brains the size of bbs, and they can't read name brands.

Disclaimer: I am not an expert fisherman, I am not Orvis-certified as a fly casting instructor, I don't guide folks for money, and I don't look glamorous in the creek. I have been fly fishing for over forty years, though, and I feel like I've learned a thing or two about it in that time. At least as it applies to my style of fishing, which is usually small-stream wild trout fishing. Such as that in many cases, the guy with all the fancy gear in the TU-sticker-encrusted Range Rover is not usually the guy catching most of the fish. Uncle Mark Cathey could have taught some of those guys a few things, but they wouldn't have seen past his overalls and country accent.


----------



## ripplerider

Buckman18 said:


> I hope this continues. I’m a bit iffy since the BP merger...


I just bought a pair of cabelas branded boots. I asked whether their lifetime warranty still applied since they've been bought out. Their reply wasn't super comforting- they said it did for now but if bass pro decided to change it then anything bought in the past wouldn't be grandfathered in


----------



## salmotrutta17

NCHillbilly said:


> Really? I don't know what your bug is, besides you seem to be annoyed when I suggest to someone starting fly fishing that they don't need to go spend a ton of money and become Orvis Ad Man to catch a fish? Trout have brains the size of bbs, and they can't read name brands.
> 
> Disclaimer: I am not an expert fisherman, I am not Orvis-certified as a fly casting instructor, I don't guide folks for money, and I don't look glamorous in the creek. I have been fly fishing for over forty years, though, and I feel like I've learned a thing or two about it in that time. At least as it applies to my style of fishing, which is usually small-stream wild trout fishing. Such as that in many cases, the guy with all the fancy gear in the TU-sticker-encrusted Range Rover is not usually the guy catching most of the fish. Uncle Mark Cathey could have taught some of those guys a few things, but they wouldn't have seen past his overalls and country accent.



You're missing the point - Are rods like the Cabelas one OK to start with?  I guess....  Will it catch a fish? sure.  But why waste $100 when you can get a much better, higher quality rod or combo for $300?  One that will last you a long time and carries a really good warranty in case something happens? I guess I have a higher standard when it comes to my equipment.  I don't care who's name is on the side of it.  I've owned Orvis, Scott, Sage, St. Croix, G. Loomis, etc rods and many reels...Kept the ones I liked, sold the others.   

I agree with you on the "sticker fishermen", but you can't realistically say a $15 glass rod or a $100 combo rod straight out of China is equivalent to either of the options I suggested.  I'm not endorsed by anyone either, but I have fished across this country, and I know that Walmart(or the equivalent of) equipment isn't what I would trust my trip to.  I guess my "bug" would be you're occupying the other end of the spectrum as the fancy gear "sticker fishermen."


----------



## Buckman18

ripplerider said:


> I just bought a pair of cabelas branded boots. I asked whether their lifetime warranty still applied since they've been bought out. Their reply wasn't super comforting- they said it did for now but if bass pro decided to change it then anything bought in the past wouldn't be grandfathered in



The slow death to the Cabela’s brand has begun it sounds like? They’ll be as bad as Redhead or Remington before long...


----------



## NCHillbilly

salmotrutta17 said:


> You're missing the point - Are rods like the Cabelas one OK to start with?  I guess....  Will it catch a fish? sure.  But why waste $100 when you can get a much better, higher quality rod or combo for $300?  One that will last you a long time and carries a really good warranty in case something happens? I guess I have a higher standard when it comes to my equipment.  I don't care who's name is on the side of it.  I've owned Orvis, Scott, Sage, St. Croix, G. Loomis, etc rods and many reels...Kept the ones I liked, sold the others.
> 
> I agree with you on the "sticker fishermen", but you can't realistically say a $15 glass rod or a $100 combo rod straight out of China is equivalent to either of the options I suggested.  I'm not endorsed by anyone either, but I have fished across this country, and I know that Walmart(or the equivalent of) equipment isn't what I would trust my trip to.  I guess my "bug" would be you're occupying the other end of the spectrum as the fancy gear "sticker fishermen."


First of all, you're confusing the Cabela's equipment with Walmart stuff. It's not. Every Cabelas's branded fly rod, spinning rod, or casting rod  I've ever used has been very good quality. Hint: most of them are made by a lot of those same companies that charge a lot more when their name is on it instead of Cabela's. Cabela's also stands behind the products they sell probably better than any other company out there. And as others have said, I hope they don't give that up. A $100 Cabelas fly rod is definitely *not* a waste of money. Looking down your nose at something simply because it doesn't seem expensive enough for your taste doesn't mean that it's junk.

To me, technique is 1000x more important than equipment when it comes to catching trout. You can catch trout with a piece of mono tied to the end of a sapling.

You can also not catch any trout decked out with thousands of dollars of the best equipment made.

Now, I agree with you that learning that tecnique is easier and more enjoyable if you have a well-balanced, functioning, dependable fishing rig. Absolutely. I just don't agree that you have to go to a top-shelf brand to arrive at that level of dependable, easy-to-use equipment that you can enjoy using and catch plenty of fish with.

A fine fly rod, like a fine guitar, is a joy to own and use. But, I think the time to spend that money is after you have enough fishing under your belt to know what you want, what you like, and what works the best for you. After you reach that level, sure, go buy the best you can afford if you want to.

If someone is trying to learn to play guitar, I don't recommend them start on a $50 Kmart piece of junk that Tony Rice couldn't coax a tune out of, but I also wouldn't advise them to go drop $3,500 on a D-28 Martin until they have played enough to know what guitar they want.


----------



## Nicodemus

Buckman18 said:


> Sounds like you need to bring the 3 wt up and catch some specks. And bow hunt for bears later in the afternoon.




Arthritis won`t let me shoot a bow anymore, but I`ve got a fine flintlock longrifle that needs some bear blood on it.


----------



## salmotrutta17

NCHillbilly said:


> First of all, you're confusing the Cabela's equipment with Walmart stuff. It's not. Every Cabelas's branded fly rod, spinning rod, or casting rod  I've ever used has been very good quality. Hint: most of them are made by a lot of those same companies that charge a lot more when their name is on it instead of Cabela's. Cabela's also stands behind the products they sell probably better than any other company out there. And as others have said, I hope they don't give that up. A $100 Cabelas fly rod is definitely *not* a waste of money. Looking down your nose at something simply because it doesn't seem expensive enough for your taste doesn't mean that it's junk.
> 
> To me, technique is 1000x more important than equipment when it comes to catching trout. You can catch trout with a piece of mono tied to the end of a sapling.
> 
> You can also not catch any trout decked out with thousands of dollars of the best equipment made.
> 
> Now, I agree with you that learning that tecnique is easier and more enjoyable if you have a well-balanced, functioning, dependable fishing rig. Absolutely. I just don't agree that you have to go to a top-shelf brand to arrive at that level of dependable, easy-to-use equipment that you can enjoy using and catch plenty of fish with.
> 
> A fine fly rod, like a fine guitar, is a joy to own and use. But, I think the time to spend that money is after you have enough fishing under your belt to know what you want, what you like, and what works the best for you. After you reach that level, sure, go buy the best you can afford if you want to.
> 
> If someone is trying to learn to play guitar, I don't recommend them start on a $50 Kmart piece of junk that Tony Rice couldn't coax a tune out of, but I also wouldn't advise them to go drop $3,500 on a D-28 Martin until they have played enough to know what guitar they want.



Lol, so now the $100 is a waste of money.  Wasn't earlier...The topic revolves around a $99.99 rod and reel combo....You totally missed my point.  I didn't suggest a Winston Boron IIIX, I simply suggested an inexpensive, but quality starter rod/combo.


----------



## NCHillbilly

salmotrutta17 said:


> Lol, so now the $100 is a waste of money.  Wasn't earlier...The topic revolves around a $99.99 rod and reel combo....You totally missed my point.  I didn't suggest a Winston Boron IIIX, I simply suggested an inexpensive, but quality starter rod/combo.


Which is exactly what most of those Cabelas combos are. Inexpensive, good quality rigs. Have you ever fished with one? I have.

You are the one that described it as a "waste of $100."


----------



## salmotrutta17

NCHillbilly said:


> First of all, you're confusing the Cabela's equipment with Walmart stuff. It's not. Every Cabelas's branded fly rod, spinning rod, or casting rod  I've ever used has been very good quality. Hint: most of them are made by a lot of those same companies that charge a lot more when their name is on it instead of Cabela's. Cabela's also stands behind the products they sell probably better than any other company out there. And as others have said, I hope they don't give that up. *A $100 Cabelas fly rod is definitely a waste of money. *Looking down your nose at something simply because it doesn't seem expensive enough for your taste doesn't mean that it's junk.
> 
> To me, technique is 1000x more important than equipment when it comes to catching trout. You can catch trout with a piece of mono tied to the end of a sapling.
> 
> You can also not catch any trout decked out with thousands of dollars of the best equipment made.
> 
> Now, I agree with you that learning that tecnique is easier and more enjoyable if you have a well-balanced, functioning, dependable fishing rig. Absolutely. I just don't agree that you have to go to a top-shelf brand to arrive at that level of dependable, easy-to-use equipment that you can enjoy using and catch plenty of fish with.
> 
> A fine fly rod, like a fine guitar, is a joy to own and use. But, I think the time to spend that money is after you have enough fishing under your belt to know what you want, what you like, and what works the best for you. After you reach that level, sure, go buy the best you can afford if you want to.
> 
> If someone is trying to learn to play guitar, I don't recommend them start on a $50 Kmart piece of junk that Tony Rice couldn't coax a tune out of, but I also wouldn't advise them to go drop $3,500 on a D-28 Martin until they have played enough to know what guitar they want.



So did you...no, don't care to fish one, but thanks for the offer.  I've got plenty of rods and reels that I know work just fine.


----------



## NCHillbilly

salmotrutta17 said:


> So did you...no, don't care to fish one, but thanks for the offer.  I've got plenty of rods and reels that I know work just fine.


I was wondering what in the world you were talking about. I left out a word in my previous post. It should have read “definitely *not* a waste of money” lol. If you’re too good to fish with one, fine, don’t. Just don’t go misleading other people that something is “junk” when you’ve never seen or used one, it’s just not expensive enough for your taste.


----------



## salmotrutta17

Never said I was "too good" for anything, and don't make assumptions about me. I guess when most of the fish you catch are 6" anything will do.  You can have your opinion, but they're junk.  There's a reason the whole combo is $99.99.  

The dollar menu chicken McNugget equivalent of fly fishing equipment...


----------



## Nicodemus

salmotrutta17 said:


> Never said I was "too good" for anything, and don't make assumptions about me. I guess when most of the fish you catch are 6" anything will do.  You can have your opinion, but they're junk.  There's a reason the whole combo is $99.99.
> 
> The dollar menu chicken McNugget equivalent of fly fishing equipment...




As you gain a little age, I hope you learn some respect.


----------



## salmotrutta17

Nicodemus said:


> As you gain a little age, I hope you learn some respect.



I've got plenty of respect.  I've been fortunate to fish with and meet some of the pioneers of our sport and have tons of respect for them.  None would recommend a Cabelas junker set up.

I just don't agree with wrong "advice"/information.


----------



## Nicodemus

salmotrutta17 said:


> I've got plenty of respect.  I've been fortunate to fish with and meet some of the pioneers of our sport and have tons of respect for them.  None would recommend a Cabelas junker set up.
> 
> I just don't agree with wrong "advice"/information.




Your words reflect your attitude, and speak volumes.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Matthew 7:16.


----------



## salmotrutta17

Nicodemus said:


> Your words reflect your attitude, and speak volumes.



Strap this to one of your arrows and let me know how it works...after all, an arrowhead is an arrowhead right?  Who cares if this one costs $1.80.  you don't need those expensive heads to kill them pine goats.


----------



## HunterJoe24

I've had a cabelas starter rod since I got into fly-fishing 4 or so years ago. It's been to TN, Yellowstone, and all over GA and caught fish in all of those places. I will probably never buy another rod that is not cabelas. To the original post, yes, get a cabelas. I was talking to a manager at cabelas a couple of weeks ago and she said the two companies will stay separate, but they will keep the best of both in the stores. I jokingly said I didn't know there was a best of Bass Pro and she thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Nicodemus

salmotrutta17 said:


> Strap this to one of your arrows and let me know how it works...after all, an arrowhead is an arrowhead right?  Who cares if this one costs $1.80.  you don't need those expensive heads to kill them pine goats.
> 
> View attachment 941466


Why buy one when I can make one that is better, and sharper.


----------



## NCHillbilly

salmotrutta17 said:


> Strap this to one of your arrows and let me know how it works...after all, an arrowhead is an arrowhead right?  Who cares if this one costs $1.80.  you don't need those expensive heads to kill them pine goats.
> 
> View attachment 941466


These didn't cost me a cent except some work, and they kill deer just as good as the expensive modern ones, actually they outperform them in penetration tests.


----------



## Nicodemus

Here`s the bottom line, salmatrutta 17, the OP asked advice and it was given. 

Now, you`ve said your piece. If you can`t say anything polite, move on. That`s enough of your disrespect.


----------



## salmotrutta17

Nicodemus said:


> Why buy one when I can make one that is better, and sharper.View attachment 941467



Looks like those are much BETTER QUALITY...hmmm.  You do great work Nic, always have.  I was just trying to prove a point about quality.


----------



## salmotrutta17

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s the bottom line, salmatrutta 17, the OP asked advice and it was given.
> 
> Now, you`ve said your piece. If you can`t say anything polite, move on. That`s enough of your disrespect.



I haven't disrespected anyone.  I gave my advice.  Let the OP take mine and his and figure out what's best for him.


----------



## TheTroutWhisperer

I say this with Peace and Love, Peace and Love. I wish we fellow fly fishermen would not pick on each other over what kind of gear we use. Use what you want if you can afford it. Every fly rod or pair of waders I have ever bought I waited around and paid 50% off on some clearance or product discontinue. You can get some good gear and not pay a lot for it if you look around and are patient.


----------



## NCHillbilly

salmotrutta17 said:


> Looks like those are much BETTER QUALITY...hmmm.  You do great work Nic, always have.  I was just trying to prove a point about quality.


If you live long enough, you will learn that quality isn't always relative to a price tag or a brand name.

And you're not proving anything when you call something junk that you have never used. There have been many people on this thread saying that they own and use Cabela's fly rods and really like them. That is a first-hand opinion backed up by experience, not condescension. Base your opinions on experience with a product, not how expensive it is, or how yuppie-sexy it is.

Listen, I don't do junk myself. I can't stand it. I demand that anything I buy perform the way I want it to. That is what I've found Cabelas products to do, year after year, decade after decade. For a lot better price than you would expect.

I have a couple $350 custom knives that are not nearly as good of quality for usability as the Old Timer OT77 Muskrat Skinner that I bought at the hardware store with trapping money 34 years ago when I was 16, for $20. And has been in my right front pocket every day since I bought it. They're pretty, though. And people go gaga over them.


----------



## kirby999

I own several Cabela’s rods including several of their fiberglass rods that you can buy  for less than $50 when they’re on sale . Their regular price is $69 . Love the 6’2wt. Have a couple Three Forks that I think I paid $39 for . Great casting rods . And they stand behind their products. I  own a few BPS rods . IMO , the Cabela’s are better casting rods . 
I also own a few St Croix flyrods , but find myself fishing the cheaper rods most of the time , mainly because I’m into fishing fiberglass rods . Kirby


----------



## salmotrutta17

Never said price was the determining factor...never bought gas station sushi either.


----------



## NCHillbilly

salmotrutta17 said:


> Never said price was the determining factor...never bought gas station sushi either.


Yes, actually, you did. And you also said that you have never fished one. Everyone who has posted on here that they own or have fished one has nothing but good things to say about it. You don't-just because it's $99 and for no other reason.

Some of the best bologna I ever ate in my life, I bought at a gas station in the middle of nowhere in Kentucky. Ate some pretty good gas station hot dogs and hamburgers, too. I've never seen sushi in a gas station.

You might enjoy life a little more if you come down off that high horse and live with the rest of us.


----------



## flyrod444

Not picking sides in this post just want to share my experience  in flyrods over the years. My first good rod was a fiberglass fenwick which I bought by trading flies I tied at the age of 14 to a local fishing shop. Caught tons of fish on it using a 7 dollar martan reel. When graphite came out my brother and I started building our rods using Cabela's kits. They were great rods even with the 7 dollar reel. Had to run to keep up with several large brown trout back then in the Tuck. These large brown were wild back then. Never heard of backing till years later. Around 33 years ago I got into guiding  which changed the rods I used. Places I guided out of want you to use rods they sell so clients will hopefully want or buy from them. This is when I got my first orvis rod. I still have it and it cast as good as any of the new rods on the market, maybe better than many. This being said it was just a touch better than my Cabela's kit rods.  This was all before rod companys put warrenties on their rods. When this happened it forced me to use rods that had a warranty since one gets broken at last every year. Since then  I've used thousands of different rods over my years as a guide. I can say that I've never cast a Cabela's rod to date that didn't cast well. I have friend that has broken a few that where replaced no questions asked. For a first rod they are hard to beat. I use a white River reel quite a bit and while it isn't as light as high end reels it functions just as well. I own several high end rods which where bought through pro deals which can reduce cost more than 70 percent. My favorite rod that I use on the Tuck is a 4 wt. Redington. IMHO rod companies come out with a new rod line every couple years so people will run out and buy the new best rod on the market. It's called marketing. Orvis came out with zero gravity rods years ago and descontinued them shortly after. We had three that broke while casting on a pound during casting lessons. These lessons are done without a fly so just the weight of the line broke these rods. My redington broke a few weeks after a bought it while landing 15 inch brown. It has landed some nice fish since with no trouble including the big brown I posted recently. The first rod must of had a flaw which can happen to any brand. I have seen sage, orvis, redington, and several custom made rods brake while landing fish. In my experience the lighter the rod the more likely it is to brake. Just how light does a trout rod have to be. Saltwater rods are the ones where I want the lite weight. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## NCHillbilly

flyrod444 said:


> Not picking sides in this post just want to share my experience  in flyrods over the years. My first good rod was a fiberglass fenwick which I bought by trading flies I tied at the age of 14 to a local fishing shop. Caught tons of fish on it using a 7 dollar martan reel. When graphite came out my brother and I started building our rods using Cabela's kits. They were great rods even with the 7 dollar reel. Had to run to keep up with several large brown trout back then in the Tuck. These large brown were wild back then. Never heard of backing till years later. Around 33 years ago I got into guiding  which changed the rods I used. Places I guided out of want you to use rods they sell so clients will hopefully want or buy from them. This is when I got my first orvis rod. I still have it and it cast as good as any of the new rods on the market, maybe better than many. This being said it was just a touch better than my Cabela's kit rods.  This was all before rod companys put warrenties on their rods. When this happened it forced me to use rods that had a warranty since one gets broken at last every year. Since then  I've used thousands of different rods over my years as a guide. I can say that I've never cast a Cabela's rod to date that didn't cast well. I have friend that has broken a few that where replaced no questions asked. For a first rod they are hard to beat. I use a white River reel quite a bit and while it isn't as light as high end reels it functions just as well. I own several high end rods which where bought through pro deals which can reduce cost more than 70 percent. My favorite rod that I use on the Tuck is a 4 wt. Redington. IMHO rod companies come out with a new rod line every couple years so people will run out and buy the new best rod on the market. It's called marketing. Orvis came out with zero gravity rods years ago and descontinued them shortly after. We had three that broke while casting on a pound during casting lessons. These lessons are done without a fly so just the weight of the line broke these rods. My redington broke a few weeks after a bought it while landing 15 inch brown. It has landed some nice fish since with no trouble including the big brown I posted recently. The first rod must of had a flaw which can happen to any brand. I have seen sage, orvis, redington, and several custom made rods brake while landing fish. In my experience the lighter the rod the more likely it is to brake. Just how light does a trout rod have to be. Saltwater rods are the ones where I want the lite weight. Sorry for the long post.


That's too much experience talking, and not enough snobbery. Cabelas rods good? Couldn't be-they don't cost enough.


----------



## Dangyankee

I'm sure y'all got alittle frustrated, but I do want to thank everyone for posting there experience and advice. It's very much appreciated.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dangyankee said:


> I'm sure y'all got alittle frustrated, but I do want to thank everyone for posting there experience and advice. It's very much appreciated.


Sorry to go down the rabbit hole with your thread. Bottom line from everybody except one guy who has never fished with one: Cabelas fly rods are good rods for the money.


----------



## Buckman18

The Cabelas rod will serve you fine! Go for it!

I’m 38, and have fly fished for 30 years, can afford any fly rod made, and I choose to fish small-medium size streams with a $25 eagle claw with a south bend reel. I’d outfish anybody with a fenwick or orvis 3-1, and don’t even wear the hat with the goofy bill.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Buckman18 said:


> The Cabelas rod will serve you fine! Go for it!
> 
> I’m 38, and have fly fished for 30 years, can afford any fly rod made, and I choose to fish small-medium size streams with a $25 eagle claw with a south bend reel. I’d outfish anybody with a fenwick or orvis 3-1, and don’t even wear the hat with the goofy bill.


Let me go get me an Orvis, and I'll take you up on it.  

I like my 25-year old cheap Redington too good to cheat on her, though.


----------



## salmotrutta17

NCHillbilly said:


> Yes, actually, you did. And you also said that you have never fished one. Everyone who has posted on here that they own or have fished one has nothing but good things to say about it. You don't-just because it's $99 and for no other reason.
> 
> Some of the best bologna I ever ate in my life, I bought at a gas station in the middle of nowhere in Kentucky. Ate some pretty good gas station hot dogs and hamburgers, too. I've never seen sushi in a gas station.
> 
> You might enjoy life a little more if you come down off that high horse and live with the rest of us.



Nope, never said that.  I just said that a $99 combo is a junky piece of crap and it is.  There are plenty of good quality inexpensive rods and combos out there, that’s just not one of them.  

Fish with it if you want, just don’t pee down my back and tell me it’s raining.


----------



## whitetailfreak

I've been thinking long and hard about a new Fenwick HMG 4 weight. I have a few spinning rods of theirs but no fly rods. I hear good things, and they are reasonably priced at around $130 or so.


----------



## Buckman18

NCHillbilly said:


> Let me go get me an Orvis, and I'll take you up on it.
> 
> I like my 25-year old cheap Redington too good to cheat on her, though.



Don’t mess with me or I’ll wear a goofy billed hat, and tip my fly with stick bait when you’re not looking...


----------



## NCHillbilly

salmotrutta17 said:


> Nope, never said that.  I just said that a $99 combo is a junky piece of crap and it is.  There are plenty of good quality inexpensive rods and combos out there, that’s just not one of them.
> 
> Fish with it if you want, just don’t pee down my back and tell me it’s raining.


That's just like your opinion, man. Go fish one before you pee on it. Your input has not been helpful to this discussion. The people who have actually fished with them gave their opinions. When we have a discussion about whether to buy a $1,500 Winston combo, chime in.


----------



## NCHillbilly

whitetailfreak said:


> I've been thinking long and hard about a new Fenwick HMG 4 weight. I have a few spinning rods of theirs but no fly rods. I hear good things, and they are reasonably priced at around $130 or so.


Fenwick makes a good rod. At $130, though, I'm not sure you could catch a yuppie fish on it. 

I had a Fenwick fly rod that I loved, until somebody helped themselves to it out of the back of my truck on the head of Big Cove one day while I popped over the bank to chunk a spinner in a big hole.

That's what I get for fishing spinners with a $29 Berkley Lightning Rod that I bought at Walmart, though.


----------



## Buckman18

salmotrutta17 said:


> Nope, never said that.  I just said that a $99 combo is a junky piece of crap and it is.  There are plenty of good quality inexpensive rods and combos out there, that’s just not one of them.
> 
> Fish with it if you want, just don’t pee down my back and tell me it’s raining.



Actually it’s a decent rod. My friend from south GA who comes up to speck fish with me 3-4x a year uses one and it’s a-ok.

If someone was new to deer hunting, buying a Weatherby for $2k with a Swarovski scope wouldn’t make sense. A Savage 110 or Ruger American or similar would be in order... But come to think of it, my Savage 110 with a Nikon out shoots my Weatherby Mark V just like my eagle claw in my hands would outfish a novice sporting an Orvis...


----------



## NCHillbilly

Buckman18 said:


> Don’t mess with me or I’ll wear a goofy billed hat, and tip my fly with stick bait when you’re not looking...


Hey, that was my plan....


----------



## NCHillbilly

Buckman18 said:


> Actually it’s a decent rod. My friend from south GA who comes up to speck fish with me 3-4x a year uses one and it’s a-ok.
> 
> If someone was new to deer hunting, buying a Weatherby for $2k with a Swarovski scope wouldn’t make sense. A Savage 110 or Ruger American or similar would be in order... But come to think of it, my Savage 110 with a Nikon out shoots my Weatherby Mark V just like my eagle claw in my hands would outfish a novice sporting an Orvis...


Heresy. $=good.


----------



## salmotrutta17

NCHillbilly said:


> Heresy. $=good.





NCHillbilly said:


> Heresy. $=good.



Yawn...get over yourself man.  Those little red letters don’t make you cool.  Neither does bragging how you catch 6” trout in the hills.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Those Yeti and TU and Saltlife stickers don't make you cool either, slick. Enjoy your big fat pellet-fed doughbellies. I ain't in competition with nobody. Competition is the opposite of why I fish. You have fun doing your fancy thing, and I'll have fun doing my white trash hillbilly thing.


----------



## salmotrutta17

NCHillbilly said:


> Those Yeti and TU and Saltlife stickers don't make you cool either, slick. Enjoy your big fat pellet-fed doughbellies. I ain't in competition with nobody. Competition is the opposite of why I fish. You have fun doing your fancy thing, and I'll have fun doing my white trash hillbilly thing.



Don’t have any of those and I tie flies as big as the fish you catch.  I’ve never caught a stocked trout...ever hotshot.  Don’t go thumping that big belly around me.  It doesn’t impress me in the slightest.  

Post up some more minnow pics big boy.  Let us all revel is your hillbilly greatness.


----------



## whitetailfreak

I don't know whether to watch the Braves game, or this thread. Both are equally entertaining ?


----------



## Water Swat

I have couple TFO rods I keep around for a guest to fish wirh from time to time. Toted them many a morninga myself too. They'll do fine. I fish with 2 custom built rods a client made for me. I like them better. I like the nostalgia and creativity of them. I like the way they feel and fish. But the tfo will serve you great for years. I too have fished them all. I was tracking with you a little Salmutruuta till you started bashing speck fishing. Too me nothing more pure and serene than poking my little tiny 2 weight in pools tucked behind thick mt laurel of a 6 foot wide creek in the mountains.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Anyone who doesn’t appreciate, respect and enjoy catching Specs has “O” credibility in my book.


----------



## salmotrutta17

Water Swat said:


> I have couple TFO rods I keep around for a guest to fish wirh from time to time. Toted them many a morninga myself too. They'll do fine. I fish with 2 custom built rods a client made for me. I like them better. I like the nostalgia and creativity of them. I like the way they feel and fish. But the tfo will serve you great for years. I too have fished them all. I was tracking with you a little Salmutruuta till you started bashing speck fishing. Too me nothing more pure and serene than poking my little tiny 2 weight in pools tucked behind thick mt laurel of a 6 foot wide creek in the mountains.



Not bashing it at all, actually think it’s pretty cool.  Just not impressed with a fat guy who thinks he’s God’s gift to fly fishing because that’s all he catches.

Spent 2 weeks hiking in NM fishing like that for rainbows, browns and brook trout.  Some streams were so small you could straddle them.


----------



## NCHillbilly

salmotrutta17 said:


> Don’t have any of those and I tie flies as big as the fish you catch.  I’ve never caught a stocked trout...ever hotshot.  Don’t go thumping that big belly around me.  It doesn’t impress me in the slightest.
> 
> Post up some more minnow pics big boy.  Let us all revel is your hillbilly greatness.


Slick, just quit while you're ahead. You don't know a thing about me. You're telling me a lot about you, though.


----------



## salmotrutta17

NCHillbilly said:


> Slick, just quit while you're ahead. You don't know a thing about me. You're telling me a lot about you, though.



Ditto...”slick”


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Mexican Squealer said:


> Anyone who doesn’t appreciate, respect and enjoy catching Specs has “O” credibility in my book.


This^^^^^


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Why can't I stop reading this thread?


----------



## fish hawk

gracious ......


----------



## NCHillbilly

This'un pulled some pretty good drag on me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

NCHillbilly said:


> This'un pulled some pretty good drag on me.
> 
> View attachment 941530



Mercy you have big hands.


----------



## NCHillbilly

That's an 18" speck and a 27-weight rod.


----------



## Buckman18

NCHillbilly said:


> That's an 18" speck and a 27-weight rod.



It would’ve been even bigger in New Mexico...


----------



## salmotrutta17

Lol, the keyboard trout heroes are still at it I see...


----------



## Buckman18

Here’s my buddy from south GA who used a Cabela’s fly rod to wrestle this one in... Not sure a Fenwick could’ve handled that monster, especially considering he forgot his long billed hat that day.


----------



## NCHillbilly

salmotrutta17 said:


> Lol, the keyboard trout heroes are still at it I see...


We're livin' the trout life, man!

You oughta go fishin' with us some day. The bad part is, you'd like it. Unless you're like really weird and stuff.


----------



## Bream Pole

ditto what NCHB says.  Also quality won't improve your abilities.  I've had Sage, TFO, St. Croix, Eagle Claw and cabela's.  I love my cabela's rod.   I do find that I need a decent line, but I don't go overboard there.   Now that said all I am doing is fishing for pan fish-- too hot down here for trout and too far to drive to get to them at my age--so what do I know?


----------



## whitetailfreak

My dad is getting this one for Christmas. For $34 I may just pick myself up one as well.


----------



## Buckman18

whitetailfreak said:


> My dad is getting this one for Christmas. For $34 I may just pick myself up one as well.
> 
> View attachment 941587




Here’s mine I ordered from amazon for about $25 last year (I’ve been using them since I was a wee hillbilly)




Has a built in ruler for Killer Kyle sized fish:





And even Buckman sized fish:


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Where is the yard stick for Salmontrolla ?


----------



## Buckman18

gobbleinwoods said:


> Where is the yard stick for Salmontrolla ?


Gotta buy the New Mexico version to get that


----------



## NCHillbilly

whitetailfreak said:


> My dad is getting this one for Christmas. For $34 I may just pick myself up one as well.
> 
> View attachment 941587


Looks just like the one I learned to fly fish with. I might have to buy me one.

My uncle always used one of those that was 9 feet long with a trigger spincast reel loaded with 4-pound test. He fished with worms and crickets and slayed the trout.


----------



## Nitram4891

I wonder what the percentage is of people with orvis rods collecting dust in their 4th bedroom closet that have ever gotten to see what color their store spooled backing is.


----------



## salmotrutta17

gobbleinwoods said:


> Where is the yard stick for Salmontrolla ?



Don’t need a yard stick, but I do need two hands...my flies, MT trout.


----------



## Buckman18

salmotrutta17 said:


> Don’t need a yard stick, but I do need two hands...my flies, MT trout.
> 
> View attachment 941654View attachment 941652View attachment 941653


Those are indeed some cute fish!

Here’s one I caught a couple months ago on my Eagle Claw fishing a #4 weighted olive wooly booger I tied. I caught mine in Georgia. It was 28 inches long.


----------



## whitetailfreak

salmotrutta17 said:


> Don’t need a yard stick, but I do need two hands...my flies, MT trout.
> 
> View attachment 941654View attachment 941652View attachment 941653



Those are some beauties. Going out west fly fishing is on my bucket list.


----------



## whitetailfreak

Buckman18 said:


> Those are indeed some cute fish!
> 
> Here’s one I caught a couple months ago on my Eagle Claw fishing a #4 weighted olive wooly booger I tied. I caught mine in Georgia. It was 28 inches long.



Thought I told you to stay out of the trout pond. That's for the chillens ?

Seriously, that's a hawg right there, congrats.


----------



## Buckman18

whitetailfreak said:


> Thought I told you to stay out of the trout pond. That's for the chillens ?
> 
> Seriously, that's a hawg right there, congrats.



Ha! I snuck in behind that man’s POSTED sign fair and square!


----------



## Buckman18

whitetailfreak said:


> Those are some beauties. Going out west fly fishing is on my bucket list.



If you haven’t been out west, you need to go! For every trout we have, there are 1,000 out there. Except there are cutthroats in many places out there, and that’s cool. You would love it.


----------



## kmckinnie

NCHillbilly said:


> We're livin' the trout life, man!
> 
> You oughta go fishin' with us some day. The bad part is, you'd like it. Unless you're like really weird and stuff.


I’m weird and stuff. Bet I would like it. I may pester you to much.


----------



## kmckinnie

NC
Would it be ok if I just cut a willow tree down and made my own pole. I guess any feather I fine would be ok with a brim hook ?


----------



## kmckinnie

I have not read back. What I miss.


----------



## fish hawk

kmckinnie said:


> NC
> Would it be ok if I just cut a willow tree down and made my own pole. I guess any feather I fine would be ok with a brim hook ?


I got a coop full of feathers you can have kmac,leghorn,rode island red,banny,jess let me know.


----------



## NCHillbilly

salmotrutta17 said:


> Don’t need a yard stick, but I do need two hands...my flies, MT trout.
> 
> View attachment 941654View attachment 941652View attachment 941653


Nice fish! I would love to make it to Montana fishing one time before I kick the bucket.

Do you shadow cast?



Buckman18 said:


> Those are indeed some cute fish!
> 
> Here’s one I caught a couple months ago on my Eagle Claw fishing a #4 weighted olive wooly booger I tied. I caught mine in Georgia. It was 28 inches long.


I heard that you caught that one bottom fishing with a pink marshmiller?


----------



## flyrod444

NCHillbilly said:


> Nice fish! I would love to make it to Montana fishing one time before I kick the bucket.
> 
> Do you shadow cast?
> 
> 
> I heard that you caught that one bottom fishing with a pink marshmiller?


Those marshmillers have artificial flavor and color so they could be considered artificial bait.


----------



## whitetailfreak

NCHillbilly said:


> Nice fish! I would love to make it to Montana fishing one time before I kick the bucket.
> 
> I would say let's go, but the last time a Laney and a Parker went trout fishing it didn't turn out all that well ?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Aside from the getting arrested part, it sounded to me like they had an excellent fishing trip.


----------



## fish hawk

Kmac I found a turkey feather while I was walking around the back yard,I tied you up a lure,you can thank me by inviting me to the fish fry


----------



## whitetailfreak

NCHillbilly said:


> Aside from the getting arrested part, it sounded to me like they had an excellent fishing trip.



You know, where they got caught was a stones throw from Pap's childhood home on Haw Creek. He told me before he died that the last time he was in there rose bushes were still growing sporadically around the old home place. I'd say the canopy has long since choked out the sunlight, but I'd like to go check it out sometime.


----------



## salmotrutta17

NCHillbilly said:


> Nice fish! I would love to make it to Montana fishing one time before I kick the bucket.
> 
> Do you shadow cast?
> 
> 
> I heard that you caught that one bottom fishing with a pink marshmiller?



Lol, shadow casting...you better be able to reach cast or fishing from the drift boat won’t be much fun.  

MT is awesome.  Highly suggest the Craig area.


----------

